# Chargeur HS, quel est le remplacement le moins cher?



## flashednick (7 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous!


Après plusieurs années, mon embout de cable, entre l'embout magnétique et le début fil est HS. J'avais réussis à souder tout ca, ca avait tenu jusqu'à aujourd'hui. 


Malheureusement, vu qu'Apple c'est pas toujours bien foutu (on peux changer le cable entre le secteur et le bloc, mais pas entre le bloc et l'ordi, alors que ca aurait rien couté de plus de mettre un cable amovible des deux côtés du bloc) - Je dois le remplacer.

Qu'est ce qui coute le moins chère, quelle est la meilleure boutique?

Existe t'il des chargeurs aftermarket/no name? Sont ils recommandables? 


J'ai un MBP sous 10.4.11, bloc 85watt




Par avance, merci


----------



## r e m y (7 Novembre 2010)

Pas de chargeurs non Apple avec embout magnetique.... car ce magsafe est protégé par des brevets Apple.


lorsque le cable s'est endommagé, tu aurais dû le faire remplacer par Apple plutôt que de le re-souder toi-meme car c'est un défaut de conception reconnu ( qui d'ailleurs avait conduit à quelques incendies de portables spéctaculaires). Maintenant je doute qu'Apple accepte de faire jouer la garantie


----------



## pbas400 (7 Novembre 2010)

L année derniere Apple m'a echangé la partie du chargeur endommagée en dehors de la pèriode de garantie !  pour un MB .
il faut juste être sympa au téléphone !!!  en 24H tout était réglé


----------



## flashednick (7 Novembre 2010)

pbas400 a dit:


> L année derniere Apple m'a echangé la partie du chargeur endommagée en dehors de la pèriode de garantie !  pour un MB .
> il faut juste être sympa au téléphone !!!  en 24H tout était réglé



Merci pour votre aide  


Est-ce que tu as du leur envoyer le chargeur? 


J'aurais jamais pensé a les appeler après la fin de la garantie :rose:


----------



## flashednick (8 Novembre 2010)

J'ai appelé l'assistance technique Apple Suisse - Et c'est des putains de rats.

"Oui oui, on connait le problème, mais le numéro de série de votre alimentation n'est pas dans la liste, on peux rien faire hormis vous vendre un autre chargeur".

Je leur ai dit que je me ferais donc escroquer, mais ce sera la dernière fois chez eux (ce qui est faux :rose.

J'avais été poli, patient, presque mielleux - J'ai insisté, expliqué le problème, que c'est un défaut de fabrication reconnu toussa...

Mais nan, rien voulu savoir.


Elle m'a demandé si c'était un adaptateur 65w (il est de 85w), serait-ce possible qu'en leur donnant un numéro de série qui est dans leur liste, ils m'en donnent un nouveau? 

Ce serait la moindre des choses, j'avais acheté MBP + Apple Care, j'ai douillé pour me le payer cet ordinateur et juste parce-que j'ai pas réclamé pendant la période de garantie alors qu'il aurait très bien pu casser avant, j'ai juste été très soigneux  - On me la mets DMC.


Pour la gloire, voici une photo de ma solution D pour continuer à bosser 


Si je bouge d'1cm, le contact se fait plus


----------



## Sly54 (8 Novembre 2010)

T'as une bonne assurance en cas d'incendie ?


----------



## flashednick (8 Novembre 2010)

Je débranche le secteur dès que je ne suis pas à côté... J'ai pas d'autre solution, je dois continuer à bosser. Je me fais sodoculer/j'achète un neuf demain..


----------



## pouto (9 Novembre 2010)

flashednick a dit:


> Je débranche le secteur dès que je ne suis pas à côté... J'ai pas d'autre solution, je dois continuer à bosser. Je me fais sodoculer/j'achète un neuf demain..



Dans un Apple Store, demande à en avoir un en pièce de rechange (et non un neuf en rayon). Ce ne sera garanti que 3mois, mais ce sera moins cher (dans les 40 je crois au lieu de...60?)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2010)

Sans doute est-ce trop tard, mais en trouve des génériques à moins de 30 sur le Web : *ici* par exemple.


----------



## arrakiss (9 Novembre 2010)

Alors c'est quoi ça ? des copies ? des vrais ? le prix parait léger quand même...


----------



## Sly54 (9 Novembre 2010)

A ce prix, si c'est neuf, c'est difficile d'être autre chose que de la contrefaçon


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2010)

Les mentions "marque différente, apparence identique" sont assez claires... Mais on ne peut pas acheter Apple ET faire des économies en même temps. L'Oncle Picsou a des allures de philantrope à côté de cette firme !


----------



## flashednick (9 Novembre 2010)

Merci pour vos réponses  



Je suis aller en apple store me faire sodoculer (99.-CHF / 75) - Bon bin le chargeur marche nikel, encore heureux et surtout j'ai l'impression que mon problème de batterie venait de lui (elle ne tenait que 2 minutes) - Alors que la, il m'affiche 1h02 jusqu'à la recharge (avant elle était toujours chargée...). EDIT/ ah en faite non, le temps de taper le message elle est rechargée.. Faux espoir surement.


Du coup j'hésite pas mal, je voulais m'offrir un MBP 17" pour noel - Sachant que je fais essentiellement de la bureautique, un peu de montage photo et vidéo.. Je suis dans le doute - Ca vaut vraiment le coup? 

Ubuntu me tente de plus en plus... Et quand je vois qu'en PC ils vont les même écran & performance pour moitié prix :rose:


----------



## arrakiss (10 Novembre 2010)

oui mais mac OSX....voilà pk je reste sur mac. Enfin je me dis ça pour me donner bonne conscience...


----------

